# New in town...



## N.I. (Mar 19, 2019)

Greetings, just got stationed here a little while ago and am looking for some fresh water fishing, species doesn't really matter, just looking to have some fun. I have been driving around a bit around the area and haven't been able to find any public fresh water. I live on Corry Station Navy base.


Any suggestions on where I can find something within, say, 30 to 45 minutes of the base?


Any help is appreciated!


----------



## N.I. (Mar 19, 2019)

Hmm, 119 views and no advice? Let it never be said that I can't take a hint 
Thanks anyway.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Do you have a boat or are you looking to bank fish? Steve's catfish pond in Walnut Hill would be a good place to go to have your line stretched a little bit. http://www.stevesfarm.net/


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Becks Lake, cantonment for nearby bank fishing


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

joebuck said:


> Do you have a boat or are you looking to bank fish?


This will help us provide you with proper information 

PS: Welcome aboard


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

The only public areas that I know are in the north end of Escambia 
Stone Lake is the only place I know of 
Yellow River Water Management area has a few spots just over 45 minutes from you. Santa Rosa county has Bear Lake and lots of small ponds in Blackwater State Forest which covers parts of Okaloosa county also. Blackwater River, Hurricane Lake and Karick Lake are all more than the 45 minute drive but worth the time to check out. Maybe someone closer than me will chime in as I’m about 50 miles east of Cory Field 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N.I. (Mar 19, 2019)

Thanks all, we do not have a boat, too damned hard to drag around since we move every two years. Looking for bank or shore fishing, yes, doesn't matter if the terrain is rugged etc.

For Becks lake, is that the same as Becks Lake Fish Camp? Is it private or...?

Thanks again.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

I don’t know if Becks is public or private as I’m in north Okaloosa county. All of the areas I mentioned can be fished from the bank. I left out Elgin AF Reservation which has several small lakes 
Maps are available for Yellow River Management, Blackwater Forest and Elgin Reservation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I would buy a pass to Johnson's Beach and wade fish the grass flats on the Intracoastal Waterway aka "Big Lagoon" side or surf fish on the beach side.

A bit soon for the grass flats, but another month or so and the specks and redfish will begin to show up.

Most any gear you use for bass will work for trout and redfish, from topwater to spinnerbait to jig heads with a rubber tail of some sort.

Or put a live shrimp or other bait a couple feet below a popping cork and wade around. Look for the edges of the grass flats. If little fish are steeling your shrimp's legs, move to slightly deeper water.

If you have not seen one, BEWARE the front pectoral and top fins on a saltwater catfish.

They are sharp, long, and barbed and the slime stings like heck.

Even dead ones are dangerous, don't kick one even with shoes on.

You can get a Florida Sportsman's Gold license if you are active duty. You'll have to go to a county tax office in person. $20.00 for a year and gives you salt, freshwater, and hunting licenses all in one. Bring your military id and proof of residence (a couple utility bills with a local address and your name).

Jim


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a small private pond loaded with hybrid bream and bass. I would be happy to let you come here and fish, just gotta bring crickets, which you can pick up at the Feed Store in Cantonment on the way. I can't do it this weekend but if you would like to plan something next week or next weekend, send me a PM or respond here. I live in Cantonment/Molino, about 40 minutes from NAS/Corry.

Ed


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

N.I. said:


> For Becks lake, is that the same as Becks Lake Fish Camp? Is it private or...?
> .



http://www.beckslakefishcamp.com

It is private owned, the fee is $5 to fish.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

There is also a military water front park on Blackwater River, in Milton. I do not know the name of it, I have just noticed while motoring past.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

jim t said:


> I would buy a pass to Johnson's Beach and wade fish the grass flats on the Intracoastal Waterway aka "Big Lagoon" side or surf fish on the beach side.


Jim,. I agree with you, but he is looking for Fresh Water Fishing.

Maybe he will change, and fish some salt water in his future.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

I take it you're not interested since I haven't heard from u?


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

*Killebrewe - Not able to reply to your PM*

Killebrewe - I got your PM about bringing your Sons to go fishing. I tried to reply but I don't think it's working. If you want to bring them by, give me a call at 813.363.1137.


Ed


----------

